# House Of Cards



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2013)

Frank Underwood (Kevin Spacey) è uno spietato politico della Carolina del Sud che mira al posto più ambito di Washington DC, quello di Segretario di Stato, e farà di tutto per ottenerlo. Elemento cardine dell’elezione del nuovo presidente americano Garret Walker (Michael Gill, Criminal Intent, The Good Wife), Underwood aspirava a diventare Segretario di Stato, ma le promesse fatte dall’entourage del neo-presidente, nella persona di Linda Vasquez (Sakina Jaffrey, Raising Helen), non vengono mantenute. Anzi, è più utile che Underwood rimanga dove sia. Sostenuto e spronato dalla moglie Claire (Robin Wright, Forrest Gump), ambiziosa quanto lui, Frank inizierà a muovere le sue pedine per conseguire il suo obiettivo. Lungo la strada inconterà l’ambiziosa reporter Zoe Barnes (Kate Mara, 24): tra i due nasce una vantaggiosa alleanza, fatta di segreti ed informazioni top secret talmente importanti che potrebbero rovesciare l’intera amministrazione presidenziale.

Ho visto le prime sei puntate,se vi piace il genere è assolutamente da guardare.Tra l'altro a suo modo è già una pietra miliare,in quanto è la prima serie TV di spessore interamente prodotta e distribuita da Netflix,popolare sito si [email protected] on-demand americano.Proprio per questo,tutti i tredici episodi della prima stagione (ne è già stata ordinata una seconda) sono stati resi disponibili lo stesso giorno (01/02/2013).


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2014)

Davvero nessuno lo guarda? Non sapete che vi perdete 
Hanno appena rilasciato interamente la seconda stagione,che parte subito col botto


----------



## Solo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sono procurato la prima stagione ieri. Devono finire la quarta di Boardwalk Empire, poi lo guarderò.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Davvero nessuno lo guarda? Non sapete che vi perdete
> Hanno appena rilasciato interamente la seconda stagione,che parte subito col botto



io sto aspettando che la trasmettano in chiaro. 
la volevo vedere doppiata, non mi piace vedere i film coi sottotitoli. 

avevo letto che mediaset aveva comprato i diritti per trasmetterla ma poi non ho più sentito niente. 
cmq ho letto recensioni molto positive, poi vabbè kevin spacey è uno dei miei attori preferiti quindi me la procurerò senz'altro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io sto aspettando che la trasmettano in chiaro.
> la volevo vedere doppiata, non mi piace vedere i film coi sottotitoli.
> 
> avevo letto che mediaset aveva comprato i diritti per trasmetterla ma poi non ho più sentito niente.
> cmq ho letto recensioni molto positive, poi vabbè kevin spacey è uno dei miei attori preferiti quindi me la procurerò senz'altro.



Io ho letto che sarà su Sky


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io ho letto che sarà su Sky



meglio ancora allora, può essere che mi confonda io.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Iniziato stanotte mi sono sparato le prime tre... Tanta roBBBa  I commenti di Frank quando si rivolge alla telecamera 
[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] è sininimo di qualità


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] è sininimo di qualità



Direi


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2014)

Il season 2 finale 
Spacey


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Marzo 2014)

Appena vista la 1x11 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il modo in cui è stato fatto fuori Peter Russo


----------



## John Dunbar (19 Marzo 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Iniziato stanotte mi sono sparato le prime tre... Tanta roBBBa * I commenti di Frank quando si rivolge alla telecamera *
> 
> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] è sininimo di qualità



anche a me piacciono un sacco
Poi Spacey è uno dei migliori.
Anche Robin Penn è una grande attrice, oltre che una gran donna, anche se ormai attempata.

Gran bella serie


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2014)

Ho visto le prime due puntate. Bellissimo!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Marzo 2014)

La 2x01


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2014)

Nella prima parte della s01 non mi aveva convinto, poi nella seconda mi ha preso. Ottimo anche l'inizio della seconda stagione.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Marzo 2014)

Ho appena visto la 2x01.

Sconvolto. Scene epiche. Freddy che spiega dei maiali e la reazione di Francis, il monologo finale attraverso lo specchio è poi da 

Sconvolgente


----------



## Jaqen (31 Marzo 2014)

Sempre più assurdo. Bellissimo!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

Sto alla quarta della prima stagione.

Devo dire che non dispiace affatto, però mi fa strano che l'America si sputtani così.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Aprile 2014)

Finita la seconda stagione. In attesa della terza adesso.

Clamorosa figonata.


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Davvero nessuno lo guarda? Non sapete che vi perdete
> Hanno appena rilasciato interamente la seconda stagione,che parte subito col botto



Iniziata oggi, fantastica


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2014)

io lo sto seguendo su sky atlantic  

stasera c'è la 1x03


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2014)

Ho finito la seconda stagione domenica. Grandiosa.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Aprile 2014)

Gli ultimi 3 secondi sono da


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2014)

Finito di vedere la seconda stagione 
[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] grazie  seria stupende, il tipo poi è un genio lo voglio al posto di Galliani


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] grazie  seria stupende, il tipo poi è un genio lo voglio al posto di Galliani



Figurati


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



un genio, un genio..da capogruppo è riusciuto a diventare presidente il tutto senza elezioni  il bello che il tutto è iniziato per una vendetta.. Ma ora senza Doug? Comunque pazzesca sta serie, ora voglio vedere cosa farà da presidente


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Frikez (18 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finito di vedere la seconda stagione
> 
> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] grazie  seria stupende, il tipo poi è un genio lo voglio al posto di Galliani



Che c'entra Galliani?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che c'entra Galliani



Perchè troverebbe il modo di convincere Berlusconi a sganciare danei e manderebbe tutti via a calci.

Questo tizio è un genio nel creare fattori e raggiungere obbiettivi..

Comunque per favore. Usiamo nomi reali e non soprannomi


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perchè troverebbe il modo di convincere Berlsuconi a sganciare danei e manderebbe tutti via a calci.
> 
> Questo tizio è un genio nel creare fattori e raggiungere obbiettivi..
> 
> Comunque per favore. Usiamo nomi reali e non soprannomi



Scusa Tifo non voglio fare polemica ci mancherebbe altro, rispetto i dettami però nello stesso messaggio dici "nano". Non ho capito bene forse.

Scusa l'OT.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Scusa Tifo non voglio fare polemica ci mancherebbe altro, rispetto i dettami però nello stesso messaggio dici "nano". Non ho capito bene forse.
> 
> Scusa l'OT.


Hai ragione che iprocrita ahahah, anche io mi devo abiutare....

Ho modificato, grazie per la segnalazione.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

Ma lo guardate tutti in lingua originale?

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] neanche geometra (che è il suo titolo di studio) va bene?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma lo guardate tutti in lingua originale?
> 
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] neanche geometra (che è il suo titolo di studio) va bene?



Dal canto mio ti rispondo di sì, però coi sub.

Sono arrivato alla 7 della prima stagione. Bello, non un capolavoro, però è originale. Non riesco ancora a concepire perchè si vogliano fare questa pubblicità che non è proprio positivissima, ma tant'è.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma lo guardate tutti in lingua originale?
> 
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] neanche geometra (che è il suo titolo di studio) va bene?


Credo che possa andare bene anche se è meglio nomi veri.

Comunque serie da Urlo..l'ultima scena 

Sì ma ora devo aspettare febbraio 2015 per la terza? Maddai maddai maddai... e che noia!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (25 Aprile 2014)

Febbraio 2015?!!! Oddio.......


----------



## Mou (5 Maggio 2014)

Serie clamorosa, complessa e costruita con minuziosità assoluta. Kevin Spacey che guarda nella telecamera è un cult.

Nella terza stagione



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



verrà al pettine il nodo Rachel, mi sembra inevitabile. La morte di Doug è stata una coltellata, era il mio personaggio preferito.


----------



## DR_1 (12 Maggio 2014)

Appena finita la seconda stagione. EPICA.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Doug era un gran personaggio, veramente un peccato perderlo per colpa di quella "squillo" che era la sua unica debolezza..


----------



## Mou (12 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Appena finita la seconda stagione. EPICA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



3 personaggi che torneranno a "far danni" sono IMHO Rachel, Christina e la giornalista chi è scappata per evitare rappresaglie


----------



## DR_1 (12 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> 3 personaggi che torneranno a "far danni" sono IMHO Rachel, Christina e la giornalista chi è scappata per evitare rappresaglie





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rachel direi che fa una brutta fine una volta trovata.
Secondo me proveranno ad usarla contro Frank, e al contempo Frank, o chi di dovere, troverà altrettanto il modo di eliminarla.

Gli altri due personaggi sono più imprevedibili, ci aggiungerei anche l'hacker comunque, che ha importanti informazioni dalla sua parte..

Sono curioso di vedere come "eserciterà" il suo potere Frank nella terza stagione, essendo ora l'uomo più potente del mondo.
Sono curioso inoltre di vedere chi sarà il vice-presidente e se qualcun'altro della "leadership" farà un salto in avanti come posizione.


----------



## BB7 (12 Maggio 2014)

Serie carina ma con alcuni punti deboli abbastanza evidenti. Ho preferito la prima stagione rispetto alla seconda


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Serie carina ma con alcuni punti deboli abbastanza evidenti. Ho preferito la prima stagione rispetto alla seconda



Cioè


----------



## DR_1 (13 Maggio 2014)

Credo che intenda la "monotonia".

A volte nelle ambientazioni (normale), nei dialoghi, e in alcune situazioni, la "prevedibilità" della serie in generale.

Se si riferisce a questo in parte lo condivido pure io.. rimane comunque una serie di gran spessore.


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Credo che intenda la "monotonia".
> 
> A volte nelle ambientazioni (normale), nei dialoghi, e in alcune situazioni, la "prevedibilità" della serie in generale.



Esatto. Ci sono alcune situazioni e forzature abbastanza brutte e scontate inoltre alcuni personaggi sono poco credibili


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2014)

Ho appena finito la prima stagione. Bellissima. Con un Kevin Spacey super.

Com'è la seconda rispetto alla prima?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho appena finito la prima stagione. Bellissima. Con un Kevin Spacey super.
> 
> Com'è la seconda rispetto alla prima?



è in onda in questi giorni su Sky Atlantic, io sono arrivata alla puntata 4. 
preparati a un colpo di scena subito alla prima puntata.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è in onda in questi giorni su Sky Atlantic, io sono arrivata alla puntata 4.
> preparati a un colpo di scena subito alla prima puntata.



Vista


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Ottobre 2014)

Finita la seconda stagione



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



No dai, non mi possono far morire Doug


----------



## DR_1 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dai che tra poco riparte (un mese), anche per questa serie aspettare un anno è decisamente troppo 



Trailer della season 3 in arrivo a Febbraio:



>


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Ho finito di vedere la terza stagione



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bellissima tutta la stagione, ma il finale è stato MOLTO deludente, imho. Ok che il rapporto Claire-Frank è un punto cardine della serie; ma la trama fondamentale dovrebbe essere in ogni caso la politica. E se cominci la stagione sul tema delle primarie nel partito, non puoi chiuderla senza farne sapere l'esito e con un episodio finale dedicato esclusivamente al rapporto tra Frank e Claire. Peccato perchè, ripeto, la stagione è stata sempre ad alti livelli. Ma non avendo mostrato nessun risultato politico (se non sul fronte della politica estera), mi è sembrata un grande e grosso filler.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho finito di vedere la terza stagione
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quoto, terza stagione basata interamente sulle dinamiche della coppia, la definirei anche io "interlocutoria". Un particolare merito comunque lo darei a Kevin Spacey e Robin Wright che a livello interpretativo stanno sfoderando delle prestazioni capolavoro.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2015)

hanno già annunciato la quarta per il 2016.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho finito di vedere la terza stagione
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Poca azione nei confronti della prima e seconda. Ma era ovvio. Non è la migliore serie imo, ma non c'è tanto da lavorare in questa stagione nel senso che nelle prime due era più di attacco. Kevin doveva scavalcare le gerarchie e raggiungere la sedia in alto. In questa doveva difenderla la sedia.
Il ruolo della moglie è importante assai. Il rapporto tra i due è la cosa più importante perché appunto senza Claire, Frank perde il 50%. La cosa che mi è piaciuta che il rapporto era tutto fuorché d'amore. Non si è mai parlato di amore ecc. Ma solo di quanto uno è importante per l'altro nella carriera. Il fatto che ora Claire è andata via, sarà un problema per Frank perché era davvero importante nel suo scacchiere. Onestamente non avrei retto un'altra stagione con i due che stanno sempre d'accordo. Voglio vedere ora Frank cosa farà e come si comporterà con la perdita della sua arma più importante.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Frank non può stare senza Claire e viceversa. Stagione bella, coincisa con un omicidio crudo, durissimo ma quantomeno sofferto. Doug ci pensa e ci ripensa, l'unico realmente spietato è al solito Frank.
bella bella.


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2015)

Ma sono l'unico a cui non piace?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico a cui non piace?



A me la prima era piaciuta ma l'avevo trovato un pò sopravvalutato in effetti. La seconda mi ha soddisfatto di più.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Marzo 2016)

E' iniziata la quarta stagione, e dopo qualche episodio...


----------



## Mou (11 Marzo 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quarta stagione divorata in un giorno. Lo dico: nella quinta arriverà la resa dei conti per Frank, Russo e la giornalista reclamano vendetta e qualcosa esploderà.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Marzo 2016)

"We make the terror."



 Francis


----------

